# Age of Worms & Savage Tide, Manhattan Weeknights



## Orc_Courtesy (Jul 30, 2007)

Our group is looking for new players!

We started gaming together in October of 2005; we generally meet every Wednesday, but are flexible to accomodate everyone's schedules. Our current party is 15th level: 

- a half-elven ranger/wormhunter, famed for his phenomenal tracking ability and lethal archery
- a gnomish cleric/warlock/eldrich disciple/paragnostic apostle, devoted to the Angel of Death, who is replacing a cross-dressing elf cleric/sacred exorcist who recently died
- a dwarven wizard (conjuror)/fighter/eldrich knight, fond of contracts and profit margins

The player of our gnome rogue/swashbuckler/hellbreaker/invisible blade was recently accepted into pharmacy school, so the party is currently lacking in the melee and lockpicking/disarming departments, but this shouldn’t trump your own desire to play the kind of character you desire. 

Our current players are in our mid-20s to late-30s, and are generally pretty rules-proficient, with two of us having written some d20 stuff. More important than our nerd credentials, though, is that we're all easy to get along with and committed to creating an experience that's fun for everyone; this is what we're looking for in players.

Our playing style seeks to combine the tactical sophistication, elegant complexity, and open-ended possibilties of 3.5 with the old-school spirit of high adventure. You don't necessarily need to have spent long hours in smoky basements listening to "Battle of Evermore" and "Sweet Leaf" while daydreaming over the picture of Emirkol the Chaotic in the Dungeon Master's Guide, but you have to be tolerant of those still prone to do so.

We're currently playing through the Age of Worms adventure path from Dungeon Magazine. The game so far has been a great mix of campaign arc (arena-fighting championships! ancient cairns!) and player-driven events, like starting our own weapons shop or subduing a dragon and trying to convert it to Good.

If you'd like to play but don't want to start with high-level characters in the middle of an existing storyline, I'm eventually going to move from being a player in Age of Worms to DMing Savage Tide, another 1-to-20 adventure path from DUNGEON that's chock full of piratey goodness. It'll probably be fall before that takes center stage, but I'll be running some prequel adventures between now and then to get our swashes properly buckled. 

Email me at barnar.hammerhand (at) gmail.com if you're interested!


----------

